# uncomfortable sitting down



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

just wanted to ask if anyone gets this symptom I have, it has been described as Gerd but i don't feel as though I have it as I have no feelings of heartburn or reflux.However I can eat only smaller meals than usual, if i do overeat I feel uncomfortably full for longer, and when I am sat on an office chair like now, i can uncomfortable (not pain) in the sturnam area, I also have alot of burping. then when the burbing starts the lower stomach pain and wind seems to kick in afterwards, as though its my stomach that starts the upset off, and then the bowels carry on...... It often feels like my bras too tight under my breasts at the front, but its not,does anyone else have this sensation??please help


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, yep, yep and yep. I too have GERD. It never used to bother me but after my last gastroscopy it really kicked in big time. I too get that "pressure" feeling under the sternum, burp, eat small meals cause big one's make me feel like I'll explode etc, etc. Are you taking anything for it? Nexium, Zantac?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

know the feeling very well,i also get this pain under my sternum thank god i now take tabs that actually seem to work.


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarah:Have the same problem, couple of things help:A-Sitting up straight, greater discomfort when I slump;B-Stretching/walking around occasionally.On occasion, when i have recently eaten, discomfort is much greater.Have found significant relief with Acidophilus/Aloe Vera Gel.No funBill


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Strange that you mention this. Just recently I have been feeling these symptoms. They are helped by Pepcid so it must be GERD. Another thing that seems to help is if I take papaya enzyme after eating.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I relate, when I sit down usually in the car I feel like I need to go. So often I stand at things we go to.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Same here, sitting down makes me feel more uncomfortable in the bottom end, like I have to go but cannot, even makes Lg feel worse. So I too stand at most places as much as I can.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hanna. I too get that dull feeling in my bum if I sit too long. I've always put it down to gas build up if I've been sitting for a while. It's an awful feeling. Kinda like being really C only usually I have D.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Screamer,It's so weird, and no use explaining to the docs, they just dismiss it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I know. I'm sure my GP as great as he is is starting to think I'm just making stuff up so I can go visit him (yeah right, like I have the money to do that!). And then of course there's the symptoms like a "full bottom when sitting" that you just can't explain properly. You sort of point to the general area, tell them it hurts, they ask you in what way it hurts and you say "no idea, it just hurts, doesn't feel like anything else I feel" and they just think you are insane!


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Docs don't have a clue what you tell them. When they don't understand their favourite response is take MORE fiber. Well guess what, doc, more fiber gives more D, but they don't get it. Sometimes I wonder if any GI docs have ibs themselves. They should be, as ibs is so common, surely it is not selective! Then a few of these gi docs who have ibs can form their own ibs forum board which also allows the general public to view their support and cures for each other, haha.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I know what you mean If I wake up in the middle of the night i go and sit at the computer and all of a sudden I have to run to the bathroom and after a few times I can go back to sleep, it seems to have to do with the way i sit at the computer.


----------

